# Help! Tegu Shedding Problems



## Mishaaa (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi guys!
I am new to Tegu Talk and I am looking for some advice. My tegu is about 1.5 years old and this is the first time I have had any shedding issues. He seems to have a stubborn shed on his tail which seems to be common, but he just started a second shed. His back seems to look slightly discolored (maybe its just dulling from the shedding) but if you zoom in on the picture, the side of his belly looks like it has a small lesion. There is also one like this on his back. I will be speaking to a vet tomorrow to make an appointment, but have any of you seen this? He is acting like his happy, active self (adorable photo included). He gets soaked in a warm tub twice a day (always has been) and has optimal husbandry. His diet consists of ground turkey as a staple along with powdered supplements. He is also offered a variety of fruits and veggies during feeding days which is every other day. I heard cod liver oil and beef liver are great for the diet so I just ordered cod liver oil and I have picked up beef liver from the market. He has also been getting rubbed with coconut oil to help with the shed. I've never seen this before and it looks uncomfortable  Any advice, guys?


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Apr 24, 2016)

You could try adding coconut or baby oil to warm baths. Let your baby take a good soak for few minutes every day


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 24, 2016)

Fish oil in his food and a hide box with moist sphagnum should help a lot.


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> You could try adding coconut or baby oil to warm baths. Let your baby take a good soak for few minutes every day


I used coconut oil for two days and it actually made it worse  But we had a vet appointment today and he will be all taken care of. Thank you!


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Fish oil in his food and a hide box with moist sphagnum should help a lot.


I heard about fish oil! I ordered cod liver oil for his turkey blend and I will be using it 1-2 times a week. Thanks a ton!


----------



## Mishaaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys! Thank you for the help. Mojo had a vet appointment today and it turns out that he has an active infection. I will be applying a topical as well as administering injections every few days. If any of you guys experience having skin breakage like this with your little one, a vet is the best way to go. I had my appointment, 5 rounds of injections, and a topical for only $150. He did so well! He was just fine sitting in this kennel, was great with his vet, and took his first injection very well. He has been acting like his normal, hungry, active tegu self. Now we are just waiting for his treatment to work and for him to go through a shed. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## snibborsirk (Apr 25, 2016)

Definitely give the ground turkey/cod oil/beef liver combo a try which it looks like you are doing. There have been a couple of people here lately that have had similar shedding issues and this mix helped considerably. From what I've read the preferred mix is approx 1 part beef liver to 3 parts ground turkey...then 1 tablespoon of cod liver oil per pound of turkey. If you ever need the cod liver oil, walgreens often has the buy one get one free deal on this stuff.


----------

